# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Private Taxi, Tours and Airport Transfer

## Luxurious Carib Tours

Greetings to you all, This tourist season will be a great one and as a result of our appreciation to all our visitors to Jamaica, Luxurious Carib Tours is offering reduce prices in all services provide by us for more details contact us at

Tell# 1876 798 8382
Email: luxuriouscaribtours@yahoo.com
Web: www.luxuriouscaribtours.com

----------

